# What "lines" are Huerta Hof dogs?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry if this is a goofy question, but I've been reading a lot of good things about Huerta Hof dogs on the forum lately, but their website doesn't work. Anyway, I am wondering what "lines" their dogs are - West German show? Is there a different link to their website hidden somewhere? I'm not interested in a puppy any time soon, but I am just trying to learn more about why people breed what they breed. 

Thanks!


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Huerta Hof German Shepherds
They look like beautiful showlines,hope the link work's for you.
Linzi


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Minnieski! The website is still under construction, but if you are interested in pedigrees and what the dogs look like, you can go to their pedigree database and take a look:

von Huerta Hof - German Shepherd dog pedigree Search results

Pay special attention to Cuervo and Ivan. They are producing AMAZING puppies with incredible drive! I currently have a Cuervo puppy. 

Robin Huerta is a member here and you can PM her if you have any specific questions.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

They are West German Showlines, although I think Robin is bringing up a DDR female right now that I'm assuming she would like to incorportae into their breeding program.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

robin has a gorgeous to die for Rookie puppy, I'd love one of those dawgs her others aren't to shabby either)))


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think you could go wrong with a puppy from this breeder. She knows her stuff.


----------



## MichelleYoo (May 10, 2011)

New website, still under construction but you can see pedigrees of breeding dogs: Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Robin is super sweet and nice, and really knows her stuff. She breeds West German Showlines. 

Her Olivia & Heilei are gorgeous.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Robin is super sweet and nice, and really knows her stuff. She breeds West German Showlines.
> 
> Her Olivia & Heilei are gorgeous.


Robin is definitely an asset to this board.

Their Cuervo isn't half bad either.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know Robin's dogs & won't comment on them. I have been very impressed with Robin...Knowledgeable, courteous, respectful, tolerant, open minded, committed & discerning. When seeking a breeder, above all I look to the dogs produced, but I also want a breeder I believe I can communicate with, trust & *if* problems arise will work with me towards a solution. I'd absolutely recommend that anyone looking for a GSD consider contacting Robin, especially if they're drawn to the WGSL.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Robin is definitely an asset to this board.
> 
> Their Cuervo isn't half bad either.


He is very handsome!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi,
Maybe I can answer your question......
We breed primarily WGSL bloodlines. We breed dogs that have the genetic ability to excel in the Conformation venue.*(Because it is the venue we compete strongest in*).. But...they are also dogs that are purposely & carefully bred to be able to perform the tasks designed for this breed. They are expected to be sound & stable dogs...capable of working, drives for sport & structure for conformation.
All well bred GSD dogs make wonderful family companions...

*I'm sorry that the website is still under construction...but life does present it's challenges, and they take precedence over the site for now...pics and info are being added as time allows..*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Hi,
> Maybe I can answer your question......
> We breed primarily WGSL bloodlines. We breed dogs that have the genetic ability to excel in the Conformation venue.*(Because it is the venue we compete strongest in*).. But...they are also dogs that are purposely & carefully bred to be able to perform the tasks designed for this breed. They are expected to be sound & stable dogs...capable of working, drives for sport & structure for conformation.
> All well bred GSD dogs make wonderful family companions...
> ...


Creating and maintaining a website is a life long task, isn't it!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for the info! I'm trying to get a better understanding of why people breed the lines they do. 

Website are a pain! Good luck with yours!


----------



## jcurrie6500 (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if Huerta Hof is still breeding German Shepherds? I'm having trouble getting in contact with them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jcurrie6500 said:


> Does anyone know if Huerta Hof is still breeding German Shepherds? I'm having trouble getting in contact with them.


Yes, they are still breeding and Robin is still active on the forum.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

IMO, Robin is a very knowledgable breeder, who understands the bigger picture. I think her assimilation of DDR blood into her program will have good longterm effects while maintaining the conformation quality she seeks. I highly recommend her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah Robin is still active and still breeding. I know they're probably buried under a mountain of snow right now though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes she is and she has beautiful dogs.


----------

